# Some of my saltwater pics...



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Well here it goes,,, after resizing them


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

omg I was better off leaving the pics huge...

sh*t the colors r messed up...

Ill resize the regular ones and keep them as jpeg and see how it goes.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

ok here they are... I just put the regular sizes on here.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Man








Those pics are








Makes me want to sell some of my stuff to get my salt stuff even faster.


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

ya i want to get a salt water tank soon too, nice pics


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

Whats with the silly LR set up :laugh:

Nice tang, and Clowns!

--Dan


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looks great man........


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Whats up with the silly LR setup???
Lets see yours...
This isnt even half way done...
I still need more Live Rock,,, and some other corals.

thanks for all the replies...

BTW- The pics are just ok... When I get a tripod they will be better.

Pics are with a Sony DSC-150... I want to upgrade


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice rock, nice clowns, nice tank man


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

3xtacie said:


> Whats up with the silly LR setup???
> Lets see yours...
> This isnt even half way done...
> I still need more Live Rock,,, and some other corals.
> ...


Lol man, dont take it so personally, I just thought it was funny how they are all positioned perfectyly in a line, it looks like a good landscape for a tang though.

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.









--Dan


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Impressive, can't wait to see the pics when it is finished









I really like the lightning you are using, gives everything a mysterious atmosphere


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

very beautiful


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> 3xtacie said:
> 
> 
> > Whats up with the silly LR setup???
> ...


That aquascaping was for right then before I added some more rock...But now it looks different...

and btw if I was taking it seriously,,, you would be hearing me cussing and yelling at your front door.







:laugh:

Thanks for comments,,, all of you!


----------

